# 04/18 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Six-Pack Challenge Set to Determine New No. 1 contender



## Moho Hwoarang

I think Tye will be the one to accept Owens challenge.

I'm wondering about Randy Or AJ, Are they talking the night off or something?


----------



## Donnie

Can't wait for the AJ Styles Show.


----------



## nyelator

Hope Carmella wins the SD Title now


----------



## arch.unleash

Is this match set to determine the No. 1 contender for the WWE Championship or the European Championship??? Those participants are legit jobbers! I guess the US title is now the main title on SD.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

nyelator said:


> Hope Carmella wins the SD Title now



Then lets have Lana win it after that fpalm. You just don't give a fuck do you? How about Carmella gets to championship level first before you just throw the belt on her. Seriously do you think Naomi or Charlotte will put Carmella over with the way Carmella has been booked? She was facing and needing help beating the likes of Cj Lunde a couple of months ago. Carmella needs to get away from Ellsworth first before she has a real shot at winning the title. How about some freaking patience. Becky and Sasha waited a whole year before their first title win FFS.


----------



## JC00

I mean I don't want to be that guy but with AJ getting the # 1 contender spot for the US title and then seeing what the match for the # 1 contender spot for the World Title is just so disheartening... I get that means Styles is turning face but seeing Juicer, Rowan and Rawley in a #1 contenders match is just a very bad look but they'll hide it under the guise of "land of opportunity".

Ideal match for me would have been Nakamura vs Harper vs Dillinger vs Corbin vs Zayn vs Big E (it's time that New Day isn't restricted to being just a tag team) '

Nakamura not winning a 6-pack wouldn't hurt him and you could have Ziggler do a run-in..


----------



## nyelator

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then lets have Lana win it after that fpalm. You just don't give a fuck do you? How about Carmella gets to championship level first before you just throw the belt on her. Seriously do you think Naomi or Charlotte will put Carmella over with the way Carmella has been booked? She was facing and needing help beating the likes of Cj Lunde a couple of months ago. Carmella needs to get away from Ellsworth first before she has a real shot at winning the title. How about some freaking patience. Becky and Sasha waited a whole year before their first title win FFS.


Use James to your advantage here and that is how she gets it Naomi of all people should not be resistant to interference then hot shot it to Becky if you want all I know it it working for me in TEW so that is what I put.


----------



## Mango13

That weak as fuck 6 pack challenge makes me not even want to bother watching the show tbh. You have all these jobbers in the main event going for #1 contender for the world title and you have people like Owens, Styles, and Nakamura in the midcard like what.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

Blandy Borton to keep the WWE title for a while yet then, sigh.

I'd love Sami Zayn to get the #1 contendership but I can't see them putting him against face Orton so it will be one of the heel jobbers instead


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

Well, I guess that hilarious #1 contender match is actually happening. SD is turning into one of the funniest (unintentionally) comedies on TV. Thankfully, I won't have to watch any of this shit for another year, at least.


----------



## genghis hank

That's one jobberiffic main event.


----------



## Bland

6 pack challenges can be fun but its definitely weak. Sami , Harper & Ziggler are the 3 bigger names but Sami lost #1 Contenders match for US title last week and get a #1 Contenders match for WWE title this week. 

To me, last weeks triple threat should of been Mojo vs Jinder vs Dillinger whilst the 6 pack tonight could of been Ziggler vs AJ vs Corbin vs Sami vs Harper vs Rowan (Nakamura instead would make top 6 but couldnt see his 1st smackdown tv match being a 6 way.)

Hopefully Ziggler or Harper wins, most likely Harper so ziggler can carry feuding with Nakamura.


----------



## American_Nightmare

Spoiler: Backstage at SmackDown today



Maria Kanellis and "The Miracle" Mike Bennett.

- according to Ryan Satin


----------



## Headliner

That's the weakest 6 pack challenge for a WWE title shot I've ever seen. Holy shit. That's so weak, that if it was for the US title shot instead of the WWE title shot, it would still be weak. 

WTF were they thinking.


----------



## Snake Plissken

I'm honestly looking forward to this main event though as it's giving opportunity to people and it could be pretty entertaining, you've got your top workers like Harper and Zayn in there and Dolph will no doubt put on a show and then you've got Rowan who's just needs some direction, a great showing in this match would really benefit him, I don't have an opinion on Mojo and Jinder. Mahal needs to be careful not to b stiff anyone after the Bálor incident.

Harper winning would be glorious but at the same time I don't want him losing to Orton again so I'd say go with Dolph instead.


----------



## Crasp

Yeah that's s pretty terrible look for SD's main title picture. Sure, we all know that whoever wins and does go on to face Orton is just a filler guy to take the L so that they can hold off a credible title feud for later. But wow.

If I had to book _that_ match, a big part of me would want to book it so somehow they _all_ lose. And fuck, I'd love to see Zayn, Harper, and maybe even Dolph do well on SD, all breaking into the ME scene. But against _this_ competition, it's totally meaningless. Nobody's going to give a shit about this match, thus nobody's going to give a shit about the WWE title or Randy Orton.

Maybe that's the goal? Because right now, the upcomming Styles/Owens feud, the Dolph/Nak feud (even though Dolph probably won't get any kind of shine from it), and even SD's currently wobbly women's title picture are way more interesting and significant.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will Randy Orton respond to Bray Wyatt's recent messages to him this past week?
- Who will win tonight's 6-Pack Challenge for Number One Contendership for the WWE title?
- Is the newly drafted Kevin Owens threatened by AJ Styles as his challenger?
- How much of an impact will Charlotte Flair begin her first week in the Women's division?
- Will the New Day be able to help carry the Tag Team division after making tonight's debut?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Not Lying

I think Zayn should win. He'll start getting a taste of the big title picture but coming up just short. It's a cliche for Zayn, but him finally facing a star like Orton is going to be great for him and will elevate him more than any more meaningless KO match.


----------



## starsfan24

Fully expecting Mojo to win that #1 contender's match because why the hell not.


----------



## Dibil13

American_Nightmare said:


> Spoiler: Backstage at SmackDown today
> 
> 
> 
> Maria Kanellis and "The Miracle" Mike Bennett.
> 
> - according to Ryan Satin


Bleh.


----------



## The One Man Gang

Jinder vs. Orton for the title at Backlash! :vince$ 

Talk about a jobber pack challenge. 

Also, LOL @ Zayn losing a #1 contenders match for the US title last week, and gets rewarded with a #1 contenders World title match this week. :maury


----------



## Erik.

I imagine Harper wins the match?

I mean it makes the most sense considering the history and the standing on the show but it's a really weak number one contender match isn't it? They call Smackdown the land of opportunity but my god you have to build these guys up first.

If they see Jinder, Mojo etc. as future guys then they should be having a nice mid card feud. I mean Jinder and Mojo have some beef from Wrestlemania and last week and after what Mahal said on Talking Smack, why not just let them go one on one? What happened with Ziggler/Nakamura? Why are they even having a number one contender match between these guys? Isn't the Wyatt/Orton PPV match at Backlash in May? That's still over a month away?


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Erik. said:


> I imagine Harper wins the match?
> 
> I mean it makes the most sense considering the history and the standing on the show but it's a really weak number one contender match isn't it? They call Smackdown the land of opportunity but my god you have to build these guys up first.
> 
> If they see Jinder, Mojo etc. as future guys then they should be having a nice mid card feud. I mean Jinder and Mojo have some beef from Wrestlemania and last week and after what Mahal said on Talking Smack, why not just let them go one on one? What happened with Ziggler/Nakamura? Why are they even having a number one contender match between these guys? *Isn't the Wyatt/Orton PPV match at Backlash in May?* That's still over a month away?


It's at Payback next week


----------



## In Punk We Trust

I thought Corbin v Orton was the plan for Backlash?


----------



## Erik.

In Punk We Trust said:


> It's at Payback next week


Oh.

I thought that was a Raw only PPV.

Strange.


----------



## The Bliss Blower

Jinder getting a world title shot lmafo


----------



## Erik.

I mean seriously, why couldn't THIS be number one contender match?

Baron Corbin, Big E, Dolph Ziggler, Nakamura, Luke Harper, Sami Zayn?

Much bigger names in terms of title worthy compared to some guys in there. You can have Ziggler/Nakamura just brawl and cost eachother the match to continue their feud and not push Nakamura so early on. You could have Big E highlight his strength and power for his potential singles run outside of the New Day, you have Harper in there because of his history and Corbin in there because they seem high on him.

Mahal/Mojo is a mid card feud that they seem hell bent on doing so they should be looking to build both up in the midcard where for now they belong.


----------



## arch.unleash

I'm sure Baron Corbin will be added and win it somehow, there's no other choice.

Let Randy Orton enjoy his RKO OUTTA NOWHERE in the midcard while we enjoy the real main event. Owens and Styles are gonna tear the house down.


----------



## Allur

In Punk We Trust said:


> I thought Corbin v Orton was the plan for Backlash?


So did all of us. Maybe he gets added into the match for whatever reason :toomanykobes


----------



## Shishara

Jinder needs to take a win.Guy is super charismatic,has great look,good mic skills when given opportunity(last Talking Smack,great fucking promo)...can go in the ring....can be next Punjabi Sensation and first ever Indian WWE champion.
Fuck stale guys like Dogg Ziggler etc.

Rooting for him tonight!!


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Then lets have Lana win it after that fpalm. You just don't give a fuck do you? How about Carmella gets to championship level first before you just throw the belt on her. Seriously do you think Naomi or Charlotte will put Carmella over with the way Carmella has been booked? She was facing and needing help beating the likes of Cj Lunde a couple of months ago. Carmella needs to get away from Ellsworth first before she has a real shot at winning the title. How about some freaking patience. Becky and Sasha waited a whole year before their first title win FFS.


I feel you man but then again all the logic goes out the window when Bliss won the title, and then won it again. SD doesn't seem to give a fuck about their women's roster's legitimacy. Hopefully Charlotte changes that.


----------



## LegendKilla15

this may be the worst 6 f0r a #1 Contender Ive ever seen. Wouldn't be right for the IC title WTF


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Holy shit has there been a worse set of participants for a number 1 contenders match for a big belt in history? :lmao


----------



## FrostyNova

Jinder is gonna win this isnt he? fpalm

So Aj Styles and Kevin Owens have been reduced midcarders while this fucking clown who went from dancing with 3mb and jobbing to Mojo Rowley to main eventing with Randy Orton. Why is Baron Corbin not in this match? Sami Zayn gets another opportunity at the gold but not Corbin? Im a little lost here.


----------



## Simply Flawless

If Jinder wins i will :HA so fuckin' help me


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Corbin will use the "I wasn't pinned last week" excuse and get a match with AJ tonight


----------



## American_Nightmare

Spoiler



God help us all if "The Miracle" Mike Bennett doesn't debut by accepting the KO Challenge tonight.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Don't understand what SD are doing with their booking, Six Pack challenge involving Mojo & Jinder, god help us, if Zayn can be in it then why not Corbin & Styles, oh and Nakamura? Zayn or Harper are the only two who should win it.

Interested to see what KO does, Charlotte to hopefully go after Naomi, that's about it.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Best case scenario Corbin takes out most of the geeks backstage and gets inserted into the match instead.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

In Punk We Trust said:


> Corbin will use the "I wasn't pinned last week" excuse and get a match with AJ tonight


That or Corbin attacks one of these guys backstage to insert himself in the six pack challenge.


----------



## LegendKilla15

Happy about styles and naka but sacrificing the WHOLE roster again for Reigns? It's sad!


----------



## JTB33b

They should have added Big E to the 6 pack challenge instead of one of those jobbers.


----------



## wkc_23

Mojo being in the 6 pack challenge is just sickening.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Mike Bennett shows up to challenge Owens?


----------



## Mox Girl

God, that lineup for the six pack challenge :lmao I hope Sami wins. Or maybe Harper, he's grown on me.


----------



## DoolieNoted

For the first time in ages I'm not even gonna bother to stay up for SDL.

It's so convoluted storywise, and all the adbreaks kill any momentum the show has.


----------



## Ace

Mike Bennent and Maria are back?

What a signing for SD live if true..


----------



## Mainboy

One Winged Angel said:


> Mike Bennent and Maria are back?
> 
> What a signing for SD live if true..


WWE (2017-Present)[edit]
On April 11, 2017, Bennett and his wife Maria were spotted backstage at SmackDown Live. On April 18th, Bennett and his wife were offered a contract to join SmackDown Live. Later that day Mike and Maria were both fired, but Maria's ass stayed.

wikipedia page :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Smackdown has plenty of talent for a 2 hour show but that match….I mean what is there to say. I’m all for giving guys shots but Erick Rowan, Mojo Rawley, and Jinder “Hard Body” Mahal have a shot to win #1 contendership for the WWE Championship? What?

There is only so much you’re willing to overlook. I would say they hold off any big matches with Orton vs. Styles, Owens, Cena, and/or Nakamura for down the road but for the immediate future, the WWE title picture just looks “meh.”

Pulling for a Zayn or Harper win. They’re the only 2 who are somewhat credible.


----------



## God Movement

Match full of absolute dweebs. They need some more call-ups, and quick.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Just can't wait to see GOAT Owens.


----------



## djpiccalo

All 6 of these no contender match jobber are actually all jobbers. All 6 of them. That's crazy.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'll be sitting inside the KFC Yum! Center for this one.

There is a LARGE contingent for AJ Styles in Louisville. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Pulling for my boy Harper


----------



## Phaedra

This main event sounds like a last minute live event main event. it's either awful or genius and we just have to watch and see eh?

US title open challenge sounds fun.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Hurr.


----------



## wkc_23

Both of 3 min warning are gone :vincecry


----------



## Therapy

Wow, a Rosey acknowledgement


----------



## Phaedra

aw that's nice. such a shame.


----------



## Ace

The house that AJ Styles built roud


----------



## Irrelevant

I like Charlotte's robe tonight.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Therapy

My queen!!! The GOAT


----------



## Mox Girl

Somewhere Corey Graves is crying and mumbling something about the Queen while watching SD :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Here we go, hoping for Harper or Zayn to win, totally expecting Mojo or Rowan to challenge Randy


----------



## Jay Valero

The Queen!


----------



## TD Stinger

Going to take some time to get used to her not being on Raw, but it’s all for the better.


----------



## KLooking1990

Queens here


----------



## Ace

God Movement said:


> Match full of absolute dweebs. They need some more call-ups, and quick.


 Mike Bennett would be a great addition.

He sounds just like CM Punk.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

WOOO!!!


----------



## Headliner

I'm worried that a Charlotte/Naomi feud is going to turn the fans against Naomi.


----------



## Irrelevant

I feel like this is the one time Charlotte's randoming yelling in her promos is appropriate.


----------



## wkc_23

Still weird to me that Naomi is the champ.


----------



## Mainboy

The grown men dancing there :ha


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Somewhere Corey Graves is crying and mumbling something about the Queen while watching SD :lmao


 Surprised that you're still watching, aren't all your favorites on Raw?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I really hope this show is good tonight. I'm much more interested in this roster than Raw's, and with the Revival out I honestly don't know how much Raw I'll watch for awhile. Putting Mojo Rawley and Jinder Mahal in a "big" match does not impress me...I'm concerned.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi!!!  FEEL THE GLOW!!!


----------



## CoverD

God Naomi is the absolute worst on the mic...


----------



## Therapy

Naomi botching the belt drape across the mat.. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

One Winged Angel said:


> Aren't all your favorites on Raw?


Yeah, so? What does that have to do with anything? I'm not crying about it, am I? I'm still enjoying Nakamura & Sami on SD.

It's a joke, FFS.


----------



## TD_DDT

Naomi is so ghetto. Really hate her.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Fuck off, Naomi.


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol I love when Naomi brawls. It always looks like something out of WSHH fight.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, so? What does that have to do with anything? I'm not crying about it, am I? I'm still enjoying Nakamura & Sami on SD.
> 
> It's a joke, FFS.


 Nah, I'm just surprised you're watching.


----------



## Mox Girl

Nice enthusiastic crowd, awesome to see 


Also, dammit Shane, doing that "beat the champion to be #1 contender thing" lol.


----------



## Shishara

ADAM COLE debut incoming!!!!!


----------



## Abisial

Beat the champion to become #1 contender, that shit is so dumb.


----------



## Jay Valero

Another fucking Mcmahon. fpalm


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Charlotte is so far superior to Naomi on every level...

Well, except for the booty. Naomi is superior in the booty department.


----------



## MOBELS

Bring out Hard Body Mahal or AJ Styles already, all this other stuff is so uninteresting.


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, this crowd is HOT..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Why can't Charlotte face.... the other "new' woman to SDL to determine who faces Naomi for the belt?

Charlotte vs Tamina


----------



## Irrelevant

That is so stupid. Why does the champ need to pinned for a no.1 contendership? Just have a match with two (or more) contenders like Raw did last night.


----------



## chrispepper

Really good opening segment, Charlotte is on a completely different level to everyone else on either roster. Smackdown women's title already feels more important than Raw


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

A tad late but I'm here.


----------



## djpiccalo

Why don't they just fight now ffs


----------



## Jay Valero

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Charlotte is so far superior to Naomi on every level...
> 
> Well, except for the booty. Naomi is superior in the booty department.


Not when the point deduction for dingleberries is factored in.


----------



## Therapy

Is it just me or am I detecting old school taped Smackdown fake generic crowd cheers for Naomi pops?


----------



## Headliner

I'm somewhat surprised Charlotte is in the title picture so soon. I have zero confidence in Naomi retaining the title over Charlotte in a feud.


----------



## Strategize

I hate this beat the champion to get a shot thing.

But at least they don't seem to be hesitating in getting the belt on Charlotte ASAP.


----------



## Nicky Midss

that #1 contender match is full of dorks. fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

I hope Charlotte crushes Naomi.. repetitive Flair reign is better than a waste of a roster spot reign.


----------



## Ace

That Payback promo is too good for the Orton-Bray feud.


----------



## Phaedra

oh, looks like the women got jumped to the top of the card between yesterday and today. noice.


----------



## MOBELS

HARD body MAHAL is in the middle of that graphic front and centre, this confirms he's winning tonight :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Trophies

Zayn vs Orton would work if Orton was heel.


----------



## wkc_23

That six pack challenge honestly looks so weak :HA


----------



## djpiccalo

I want Jinder Mahal to pin Sami Zayn clean to win this match. Just to watch the outrage


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Holy shit, a bunch of jobbers in that challenge.

It's a fucking travesty that AJ's going after the US title and not the top belt.


----------



## Mordecay

Jinder Mahal, Eric Rowan and Mojo Rawley in a n1 contenders match for the WWE title. I know it's the land of opportunity and stuff, but this is pushing it


----------



## chrispepper

Wow. So Charlotte/Naomi is the main event. Really great booking, and a great way to heighten the stakes in the women's division.

WWE title no. 1 conteder up next, I smell fuckery?


----------



## Stevieg786

Raw women are far superior to Smackdown, Naiomi is a joke


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Strategize said:


> I hate this beat the champion to get a shot thing.
> 
> But at least they don't seem to be hesitating in getting the belt on Charlotte ASAP.


Yeah, I'm OK with Charlotte getting the belt soon, but I rather her have to face someone else for the opportunity.

The first time Charlotte and Naomi should have a match in this feud, should be for the belt.


----------



## Nolo King

Man, this is way too soon to have this match...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay...What the fuck is up with these #1 contenders matches where the challenger fights the CHAMPION to have a title shot to fight the CHAMPION again? Like that makes no sense. Shouldn't Charloette be fighting the other girls who AREN'T champion? Kinda like how they did on Raw Yesterday? Like I don't get it.


----------



## SpeedStick

Don't you have to wait and see if Randy can keep the belt on Smackdown?


----------



## I am the Storm

A #1 contender's match for the WWE title, which if full of geeks and mid-card talent, is going on next? LOL! Tells you how seriously WWE takes this match and its participants.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi looks like she is actually punching people. Run Charlotte lol!


----------



## Flair Flop

One segment and she's already made the SD title feel the most important it's felt since Becky had it.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Am I the only one who can't stand Shane? Dude gets on my everlasting nerves.


----------



## CoverD

Therapy said:


> Is it just me or am I detecting old school taped Smackdown fake generic crowd cheers for Naomi pops?


It HAS to be, there's no other way.

I was listening to a local podcast that was going over the Superstar Shakeup results for the women's division, and they forgot Naomi, who is the FUCKING CHAMPION...so it just shows how many people give a shit about her.


----------



## The High King

Laughing my butt off at the total stupidity of WWE creative.
Jinder, mojo and other jobber fighting for a World Title shot


But AJ had to compete with Corbin for a US title shot.
And then they wonder why ratings are dropping.


----------



## Foley's Socko

The land of opportunity... to go to the bathroom because you wont miss anything


----------



## CesaroSwing

MOBELS said:


> Bring out Hard Body Mahal or AJ Styles already, all this other stuff is so uninteresting.











I prefer juicy Jinder but that's good too


----------



## Therapy

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay...What the fuck is up with these #1 contenders matches where the challenger fights the CHAMPION to have a title shot to fight the CHAMPION again? Like that makes no sense. Shouldn't Charloette be fighting the other girls who AREN'T champion? Kinda like how they did on Raw Yesterday? Like I don't get it.


Charlotte gets the Reigns treatment.. Rocket up the ass straight to title picture despite how much sense it doesn't make..


----------



## Meeki

Wow the crowd are on fire tonight


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

Mahal and Mojo in a #1 contenders match is 1995 levels of shit. Sami Zayn is pushing it, but those two... fucking hell.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

And I know I'm the only one that wants this but I do Low-Key want Mojo Rawley to win the #1 contender's match.

But wait...doesn't this match kinda give away the fact that Randy is retaining at Payback?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mordecay said:


> Jinder Mahal, Eric Rowan and Mojo Rawley in a n1 contenders match for the WWE title. I know it's the land of opportunity and stuff, but this is pushing it


I'm all for even more opportunities being given on SDL in 2017.

Baron Corbin as WWE Champion in 2017 baybay!


----------



## safc-scotty

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay...What the fuck is up with these #1 contenders matches where the challenger fights the CHAMPION to have a title shot to fight the CHAMPION again? Like that makes no sense. Shouldn't Charloette be fighting the other girls who AREN'T champion? Kinda like how they did on Raw Yesterday? Like I don't get it.


Yeah I absolutely hate this, it's just so dumb.


----------



## Mox Girl

The hell is up with Natalya's hair? :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks

I thought the opening segment was pretty good, actually. 

That 6 pack challenge looks kinda boring though. :-\ Prove me wrong, Smackdown. Prove me wrong...


----------



## Therapy

Nattys fucking hair.. Is she channeling urban hair salons?


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

My question is, why the heck was AJ in the #1 contender to the U.S. title match, instead of the 6-pack challenge tonight? You mean to tell me that Jinder and these other clowns are ranked higher? Come on.


----------



## JC00

Genetically Superior said:


> One segment and she's already made the SD title feel the most important it's felt since Becky had it.


Said the Charlotte mark


----------



## Hawkke

Here we go with the facing the champ to get the contender spot bit again.. This needs to be stopped.


----------



## DWils

No SD on cuz they're showing a goddamn hockey game instead.


----------



## Ace

Great line from Carmella.


----------



## CoverD

Therapy said:


> Nattys fucking hair.. Is she channeling urban hair salons?


Its like she has a croissant hot glued to her head.


----------



## Jay Valero

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Am I the only one who can't stand Shane? Dude gets on my everlasting nerves.


You are not.



The Raw Smackdown said:


> But wait...doesn't this match kinda give away the fact that Randy is retaining at Payback?


Bray being on Raw didn't tip you off???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

GAWD Carmella's plastic face is so done.


----------



## Headliner

Yeah all of those women are running in the Naomi/Charlotte mach.


----------



## wkc_23

Guess the KO open challenge is the main event.


----------



## I drink and I know things

djpiccalo said:


> I want Jinder Mahal to pin Sami Zayn clean to win this match. Just to watch the outrage


Not funny


----------



## Mordecay

Wait, what the fuck, why on earth isn't this the main event? WWE title is so buried


----------



## Ace

LOL The WWE title is really midcard now.. number one contender match essentially opening the show :lol

Rowans theme is dope :sodone


----------



## Trophies

Rowan finally gets an entrance.


----------



## Mox Girl

I am not surprised that this isn't main eventing :lol


----------



## Nolo King

Budget store Nia Jax..


----------



## Foley's Socko

Natalya led women's stable going to get involved in the womens match?


----------



## Abisial

Rowan, the only person without the generic {INSERT NAME HERE} titan tron lol.


----------



## Uptown King

So is the house of horrors match canceled?


----------



## wkc_23

Rowan always comes out to crickets :lol


----------



## CesaroSwing

Ellsworth getting bullied by these jabronies makes me sad.


----------



## Headliner

The crowd died hard for Rowan and stayed dead for Jinder.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Okay Can I say that I'm a fan of these six-pack Challenges?

And Erick Rowan's Music is awesome.


----------



## Irrelevant

What a weird six-pack challenge. Hope Sami wins.


----------



## Ace

Does anyone actually know what Mojo's finisher is? :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Nattie's hair made me think of a cat, but it makes sense since she like cats a lot.


----------



## Therapy

Ok.. I sorta like Rowmans legit entrance theme graphics


----------



## Jay Valero

Bitchtits Mahal gonna stiff somebody.


----------



## djpiccalo

Why when people are complaining that there are jobbers in this match like Mojo and Jinder are they not including Sami Zayn?


----------



## Nolo King

Wow, the crowd just fell asleep...


----------



## bradatar

CMON JINDER DONT LET THEM
HINDER


----------



## Uptown King

So when will the #1 contender get a title shot at Orton? And I see Jinder Mahal winning this match.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I really like Rowan's theme.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, Harper or Zayn have to win right? Right?


----------



## Abisial

One Winged Angel said:


> Does anyone actually know what Mojo's finisher is? :lmao


Helluva Punch


----------



## Hawkke

Why couldn't Zayn have stayed on Raw where I didn't have to see him or hear his theme? At least for another 5 weeks anyway.


----------



## Ace

HOLY SHIT, just realized all of these guys were in the ATGBR :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Goin' for the homie MOJO RAWLEY y'all!


----------



## Foley's Socko

Smackdown Live : The Land of Jobbertunity


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hardbody bouta injure Dolph already fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

I love that Harper has discovered the delights of a shower and a washing machine now :lol


----------



## redban

TD Stinger said:


> So, Harper or Zayn have to win right? Right?


Jinder push coming brah


----------



## Therapy

If you placed this match as the opening bout on WWE Main Event no one would notice a difference.


----------



## Strategize

WTF? This is for a WWE title shot? What a bunch of geeks.


----------



## Marco Metelo

I see next preshow match Jinder Mahal vs Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Hawkke

Harper and Rowan are the only ones in that ring that should even be in a title match conversation.


----------



## The High King

Its the andre the giant battle royal 2


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm a big fan of Sami Zayn and he's underutilized so I'm fine with him winning.

Luke Harper is talented too and has been perpetually underutilized so I'm fine with him winning.

Dolph Ziggler is stale as fuck, but he's a good hand and perpetually underutilized so I'm fine with him winning.

Erick Rowan is a mediocrity but he's better than the next two, so I guess I'm fine with him winning.

Mahal and Mojo are fucking shit and I will be pissed if one of them wins.


----------



## CesaroSwing

Sami Zayn: One week loses clean in a US title number 1 contenders match, the next he is put in a WWE title number 1 contenders match


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm kinda hoping Jinder wins just for the sheer shitposting potential.


----------



## -XERO-

:trips9


----------



## Mordecay

Harper and Sami the most over guys on the match, so of course neither of them is going to win


----------



## Uptown King

Hawkke said:


> Harper and Rowan are the only ones in that ring that should even be in a title match conversation.


Honestly no one should since they haven't been booked properly but if anyone it has to be Harper.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My vote to win this match goes to Jinder "The Body" Mahal!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

CesaroSwing said:


> Sami Zayn: One week loses clean in a US title number 1 contenders match, the next he is put in a WWE title number 1 contenders match


Yeah and if he loses, it's on him. 

He can't complain about anyone not giving him these opportunities.

If he loses, he needs to go to the back of the line and STFU.


----------



## Meeki

This match makes no fucking sense at all. Fucking stupidity at its highest. Terrible booking. You are basically saying Orton retains.


----------



## Phaedra

razzathereaver said:


> I'm kinda hoping Jinder wins just for the sheer shitposting potential.


imagine if mojo wins ..........


----------



## chrispepper

Didn't Tye squash Jinder Mahal clean in like two minutes, like, last week?


----------



## Uptown King

I would have Sami win the match and do a Orton heel turn, since Orton is better as a heel than face.


----------



## scshaastin

Jinder gonna show these guys how 2 juice


----------



## Desecrated

chrispepper said:


> Didn't Tye squash Jinder Mahal clean in like two minutes, like, last week?


No. Jinder faced Mojo.

Rooting for Jinder. If the company can work on his ring-work (the easiest thing to improve), he could be a big star.


----------



## Therapy

razzathereaver said:


> I'm kinda hoping Jinder wins just for the sheer shitposting potential.


You know what... I'm gonna jump on this too.. You my friend are forward thinking..


----------



## Uptown King

Meeki said:


> This match makes no fucking sense at all. Fucking stupidity at its highest. Terrible booking. You are basically saying Orton retains.


ah makes me think Styles should of been feuding with Orton instead and have Jericho been drafted to SDL to continue his feud with KO over the U.S. title and after Jericho, Nakamura could of gotten a shot at the belt.


----------



## bradatar

Cmon Jinderrrrrr. #anyonebutMojo


----------



## CesaroSwing

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Yeah and if he loses, it's on him.
> 
> He can't complain about anyone not giving him these opportunities.
> 
> If he loses, he needs to go to the back of the line and STFU.


I know it's kayfabe but it just doesn't make sense. He's meant to be an underdog yet he gets all these opportunities.


----------



## wkc_23

Mordecay said:


> Harper and Sami the most over guys on the match, so of course neither of them is going to win


Watch it be this fucker


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Jay Valero said:


> You are not.
> 
> 
> 
> Bray being on Raw didn't tip you off???


No it did but I'm just saying...why didn't they just wait until Bray/Orton is done with to have this match? Like it makes no sense to have this match now.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol the commentators aren't even giving Bray a chance at winning the belt back.


----------



## Irrelevant

That kick completely missed Sami :lol


----------



## Headliner

That superkick looked like it didn't touch Zayn.


----------



## The High King

when does the winner of this joke jobber match face boreton?
before or after he pins Bray Fat?


----------



## Trophies

Aren't they just spoiling the "House of Horror's match, saying they'll go face Orton for the title? :lmao


----------



## djpiccalo

Let's be honest here guys if you were a casual and you stopped on the channel the two guys here you would think are the jobbers are Zayn and Ziggler.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I loved that no sell from Harper! LARIATOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

fun match


----------



## TD Stinger

JBL said this is for Backlash, while kind of spoiling the result of the Orton/Wyatt match if it wasn’t obvious enough already.

I repeat, Zayn or Harper…..RIGHT!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I hope MOJO wins, so this board can loose their shietz!


----------



## wkc_23

PLEASE WIN HARPER


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm glad Harper and Dean are on separate shows now, cos they dress so similar :lmao


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking Jinder can't even catch Harper fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is a good match tho.


----------



## Trophies

Spot after spot :lol


----------



## Ace

Why the fuck is this match taking place?

Orton still has to beat Bray at Payback..


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm loving Luke Harper as a singles guy. And for all the shit Rowan gets, he's talented in his own right. Not his fault they've made him a human door mat.


----------



## Therapy

Oh god dammit with the suicide dive spam.. I wouldn't give a fuck if suicide dives were actually performed rough like they use to be.. But they're so fucking weak anymore.. They dive out, high five the other guys and they fall like dominos hit with a nerf dart


----------



## Ratedr4life

Considering Backlash is going to be in Chicago, they'll want an "indy guy" in there with Orton. It's gonna be Zayn.


----------



## Hawkke

Mordecay said:


> Fucking Jinder can't even catch Harper fpalm


Dude was fine as a comedy jobber, but this being in "serious" matches thing isn't good for him, or anyone else in his arms reach.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

WE GOT US A FLYIN' TRUCKER, MAGGLE! AND AGAIN, MAGGLE!

I know Harper isn't winning this, but if he doesn't nab the U.S. Title at some point this year, I'll be very surprised and sorely disappointed.


----------



## wkc_23

Another fucking commercial? Goddamn.


----------



## Ace

I don't get why they keep throwing each other over the top rope... this isn't the ATGBR...


----------



## Mox Girl

Way too many ad breaks!!


----------



## Nolo King

Nice to see Byron participate..


----------



## MajinTrunks

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm glad Harper and Dean are on separate shows now, cos they dress so similar :lmao


Would of made for an interesting tag team


----------



## chrispepper

There has to be a reason Corbin isn't involved in this.. I'm assuming he's going to attack whoever wins this (probably Sami Zayn) and get inserted into the match. Seems like the heels complaining about management is going to be a thing in both the women's and mens division.


----------



## Ace

Third ad break in half an hr fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

CesaroSwing said:


> I know it's kayfabe but it just doesn't make sense. He's meant to be an underdog yet he gets all these opportunities.


Bryan got opportunities too, but the point was he kept getting screwed. I don't see Zayn getting screwed in this match, in fact, I could see him winning.

I'd love to see KO screw Zayn out of the his championship match with Orton.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> Watch it be this fucker


:fuckthis


----------



## Ace

Why is it unrealistic to expect guys fighting on the outside... instead there's only two fighting in the ring while 4 of them lying outside in wait for one of them to go down, which is unrealistic...


----------



## Simply Flawless

MajinTrunks said:


> Would of made for an interesting tag team


Wifebeater Boyz :ha


----------



## wkc_23

Holy shit, I thought Mahal was gonna win.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crowd really wanted Dolph to win there.


----------



## MajinTrunks

That little kids face was awesome lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is a good match tho.


True. Just a strange group of people.


----------



## wkc_23

Ziggler needs a new finisher.


----------



## Therapy

"This is awesome"

Stupid casuals.. No it's not.. It's just an average shit match..


----------



## redban

Rowan kicked out of the Zig-Zag? Had to be a botch, no?

I think Harper failed to get off the ropes in time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Harper or Jinder makes the most sense to win this.


----------



## Trophies

Damn...dat flip by Zayn.


----------



## Nolo King

I wish every crowd was this excited..


----------



## MajinTrunks

Simply Flawless said:


> Wifebeater Boyz :ha


Their "wifebeater" shirt comes with a free beer koozie and car air freshener. I'd buy it...


----------



## Mainboy

Omg :ha


----------



## Ace

Mahal :lmao

You can't be for real :lmao


----------



## Abisial

OH GOD


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL!

Ther Bollywood Boyz!


----------



## Headliner

Jindar won.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:sodone


----------



## BaeJLee

COme on Sami Zaynnnnnn


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin

wat


----------



## Phaedra

L.M.F.A.O


----------



## Therapy

lol.. Jinder... I give 5 minutes before someone starts a new thread frothing at the mouth about this


----------



## Trophies

Jinder has a crew now? :lmao


----------



## checkcola

You got to be kidding me lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:lmao:lmao:lmao JINDER F*CKING MAHAL ! WHAT THE F*CKING F*CK.

BOTCHING GETS YOU SOMEWHERE PEOPLE :lol


----------



## redban

Oh my!!!!!

My boy came through!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

I FUCKING TOLD YA HE WAS GONNA WIN! JINDER WORLD ORDER BAYBAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

There you from Jobber to the #1 contender to the WWE title


----------



## Mordecay

Jinder pinned Sami :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Irrelevant

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## razzathereaver

CAN'T HINDER THE JINDER


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## The High King

hahahaha forum implosion


----------



## Simply Flawless

:HA


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

LOL what a fucking joke.


----------



## djpiccalo

YES YES YES YES YES HAHAHAHAHAHAHA and he pinned the sweetheart jobber


----------



## Hawkke

WHAT?? Does this man have incriminating pictures of Steph or something?? What the heck is this?


----------



## I drink and I know things

Vince McMahon's erection for guys with muscles...


----------



## Griselda

What the fuck did I just witness? This is confusing and insanely hilarious.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.........







BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Catsaregreat

Thats why you take steroids kids


----------



## I am the Storm

They actually did it....


----------



## KOMania1

You gotta be shitting me. 
Did I just have a stroke or did that just happen!?


----------



## starsfan24

I'm speechless.


----------



## Ace

AJ and Owens have to main event now.

Crowd would not give a shit about Orton-Jinder and would shit all over it.


----------



## BaeJLee

JINDER MY FREAKIN BALLS ARE YOU KIDDING?!


----------



## Nolo King

Holy shit, I am legit marking out!!!


----------



## PraXitude

Ugh. Jinder sucks. He was a jobber with 3MB but comes back all roided up and now gets a big push. Is this 1993?


----------



## CesaroSwing

Jabronie tag team!


----------



## wwetna1

Jinder and the Bollywood Boys lol


----------



## Ratedr4life

What the actual fuck? Yeah, do not want.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

WOW @ Jinder winning this. I guess that report wasn't lying when it said he was getting a push.

Good Match though.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Jinder is the number 1 contender for the WWE Title *and* has newfound lackeys in the form of The Bollywood Boys.

:mase

Holy shit, Jinder really isn't being hindered. :lmao


----------



## bradatar

HAHAHAHAHAHA I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## scshaastin

Lololololololol


Jinder and the Juice troop wins


----------



## Abisial

Oh fuck me more generic Foreign Heel shit.


----------



## Kabraxal

What stupidity am i watching.... well, not watching now. Can't deal with this level of brain dead.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

Lol I gotta say I'm surprised. Listen to them boo's. This feels so old school tbh I'm interested to see where this goes


----------



## Strategize

Jinder with da heat.


----------



## Foley's Socko

And the crowd were chanting "This is awesome"


----------



## Ace

The Maharaja of Strong Style :lmao


----------



## Jay Valero

Bitchtits Mahal? Okay.


----------



## Trophies

Jinder giving the promo of his life. :lol


----------



## MOBELS

HE'S FUCKING DONE IT THE MAN CAN'T BE HINDERED! I TOLD YOU ALL OMFG! JINDER!!!!


----------



## JC00

Juicer is/was Reigns riding buddy. Just an FYI


----------



## Nolo King

This is an awesome time to be alive!!!


----------



## wwetna1

Ratedr4life said:


> What the actual fuck? Yeah, do not want.


PRimo and Epico are texting Carlito, fool that could be us right there with you


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Say what you will...

Jinder = legit heat magnet heel


----------



## FaceTime Heel

They rebooting Jinder into what Muhammad Hassan was supposed to be lol


----------



## TD_DDT

Stiffed his way to a title match. AE balls on this guy.


----------



## djpiccalo

Better than Balor on the mic


----------



## frankthetank91

This is actually amazing, im dead


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, that's enough sports entertainment for tonight.

Time to watch old reruns of The Real Ghostbusters on Netflix.


----------



## Headliner

Vince seen Jinder temporarily break Balor's face, asked Triple H who is that, then said god damn it give him a push to the main-event.:sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger

Good promo from Jinder!


----------



## CesaroSwing

The GOAT :mark


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jinder stiffs both top guys of the company and gets a title push as a reward :LOL

All of the shoot interviews were right. Vince does love it when you put your balls on the table and challenge the status quo.*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

:kobelol @ this fake ass Muhammad Hassan


----------



## The High King

Jinder and the Juice Jobbers
You heard it first


----------



## Mordecay

Randy's titatron appears with "In my veins" to face Jinder :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ace

Is this their way of getting Orton over with fans?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Somewhere right now, @pagi is orgasming consistently at this Jinder push. :lmao

Gotta hand it to Mahal, though. He got a nice amount of heat as soon as Renee interviewed him and throughout his promo.

:bjpenn


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That boy Randy a superstar.


----------



## Nicky Midss

wrestling isnt that good anymore. this feud stinks


----------



## Nolo King

They just HAD to go with the xenophobe route.. :sigh:

Still happy to see Jinder get a nice push.


----------



## Simply Flawless

If Orton don't fuck him up i riot


----------



## SovereignVA

Yeah, I'd rather watch Roman Reigns win 2018's Royal Rumble than sit here and watch a Randy Orton vs Jinder Mahal WWE Championship match for 20 minutes.


----------



## BaeJLee

Lol am I having a nightmare? What is this?


----------



## Hawkke

So Jinder is just going to stand there while Orton talks and not level him?


----------



## CesaroSwing

Jinder is what smarks think Rusev is.


----------



## wkc_23

FaceTime Heel said:


> They rebooting Jinder into what Muhammad Hassan was supposed to be lol


I know you didn't say it, but he's not even close to being as good as Hassan, if they're really doing that.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Jinder about to get buried....


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

I'm sorry but you cant have a guy jobbing to mojo rawley then going to main event for the wwe title


----------



## BaeJLee

Hope Randy RKO's him through the mat


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap Jinder, SEIZE THIS OPPORTUNITY! Please!!


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> Vince seen Jinder temporarily break Balor's face, asked Triple H who is that, then said god damn it give him a push to the main-event.:sodone


Ruthless Aggression = Money 

- Brock 
- Cena
- Orton
- Batista 

No need to hinder the Jinder when he shows it


----------



## Nicky Midss

shut up bray. you havent won a meaningful match in years


----------



## Taroostyles

I can't even take this company seriously anymore this is too funny


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. 

What a massive fuck up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

All that momentum Smackdown had went down the drain in 45 minutes :maury

Man get this shit outta here :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

CesaroSwing said:


> Jinder is what smarks think Rusev is.


I think it's fucking hilarious how Jinder is getting a title shot before Rusev.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I turn my TV on and the first thing I see is Jinder in the ring celebrating. They're really going for this eh :maury


----------



## Ace

SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, I'd rather watch Roman Reigns win 2018's Royal Rumble than sit here and watch a Randy Orton vs Jinder Mahal WWE Championship match for 20 minutes.


 No chance they let it go on last at Backlash, it's Chicago... they'll shit on the match.


----------



## frankthetank91

Jinder getting that Roman Reigns level heat


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin




----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Too bad that couldn't have been Rusev in that situation.

Jinder Mahal. :what?


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'm more excited for Jinder/Orton than I am for Orton/Bray! :mark:


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

I've been sick of the "I don't belong here" shtick for a long time, but despite that Mahal actually cut a good promo.


----------



## Nicky Midss

marine 5 looks disastrous


----------



## Nolo King

Man, I just zone out of these Bray promos..


----------



## Trophies

Heath Slater in a movie...I have to see this.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Jinder won and I thought it couldnt get much worse, but then Bray came on the screen


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

frankthetank91 said:


> Jinder getting that Roman Reigns level heat


He's done well for himself.


----------



## starsfan24

This is Capitol Punishment all over again.


----------



## Taroostyles

So AJ feuds midcard while Jinder gets the main event?

I thought I couldbt be shocked anymore when it comes to the atrocity of their creative ideas, here I stand corrected.


----------



## Kratosx23

Hold on. I can't see SmackDown because the damn Stanley Cup playoffs is on. They ACTUALLY had Jinder win? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This show is officially lower than NXT.


----------



## Ace

A-Will said:


> I've been sick of the "I don't belong here" shtick for a long time, but despite that Mahal actually cut a good promo.


 Problem is he has no right main eventing a PPV, that too in Chicago of all places. It devalues the WWE title and weakens Orton's title reign.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

A-Will said:


> I've been sick of the "I don't belong here" shtick for a long time, but despite that Mahal actually cut a good promo.


Yeah I agree. It was very strong and intense I thought.


----------



## Lewdog1976

So Jinder has an Indian faction... cue the racist comments about how they have to make another faction of people all the same nationality.


----------



## BaeJLee

Taroostyles said:


> So AJ feuds midcard while Jinder gets the main event?
> 
> I thought I couldbt be shocked anymore when it comes to the atrocity of their creative ideas, here I stand corrected.


Next Eva Marie returns and becomes SD Woman's Champion


----------



## djpiccalo

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> I'm sorry but you cant have a guy jobbing to mojo rawley then going to main event for the wwe title


It's funny because it's true.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Soo.... that happened. 

I actually don't mind them giving Jinder a shot (as long as he's able to step it up ) - but wow... face to face with Orton while Orton completely dismisses him and talks about Wyatt... and he just stands there. Just made Jinder look like shit. Poor booking.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Jinder Mahal is number 1 contender for the WWE title, the Bucks are down to the Raptors, I have no beer in my fridge, and I have diarrhea...


----------



## KOMania1

Jinder is the guy that got pinned by a Superman Punch. Not a Spear, a f**king SUPERMAN PUNCH.


----------



## bradatar

Jinder winning has made this an A+ SDL. You NEVER hinder the Jinder.


----------



## wkc_23

Jinder goes from jobbing to Mojo last week to being the number one contender for the WWE title.


:what?



Makes fucking sense.


----------



## Uptown King

I missed it. Jinder has a stable now? Could he actually become WC at Backlash? Not surprised he won the match considering who was in it.


----------



## Trophies

I have to imagine Rusev would be getting this opportunity over Jinder if he didn't get hurt.


----------



## Ace

Taroostyles said:


> So AJ feuds midcard while Jinder gets the main event?
> 
> I thought I couldbt be shocked anymore when it comes to the atrocity of their creative ideas, here I stand corrected.


 At this point, AJ-KO is the main event.


----------



## Simply Flawless

We still don't know what a House of Horrors match is :maury


----------



## Hawkke

I can't stop laughing that sad ironic "I just watched WWE do a thing" laugh.

:heston


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> Problem is he has no right main eventing a PPV, that too in Chicago of all places. It devalues the WWE title and weakens Orton's title reign.


Gotta think Orton is pissed, it's clear creative isn't taking his title reign seriously. And Orton was extremely excited to have his 13th reign.


----------



## Strategize

Nak :mark


----------



## BaeJLee

I'm excited for The New Day. Is that weird?


----------



## Therapy

Simply Flawless said:


> We still don't know what a House of Horrors match is :maury


We don't need too.. We know it's gonna be wrestlecrap worthy..


----------



## Athenry04

The line up for that bout was awful and now we have Jinder getting a title shot. Meanwhile AJ is number one contender for the US title. Tragic work by the writers.


----------



## Uptown King

New Day coming to SDL.


----------



## Ace

How the fuck are you going to sell Backlash with Orton-Jinder as the fucking main event?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

For some reason, I think Jinder in a WWE Championship feud with Nakamura would be lit.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

I agree Styles should be gunning for the WC while someone else received the #1 contenders for the U.S belt.


----------



## BaeJLee

One Winged Angel said:


> How the fuck are you going to sell Backlash with Orton-Jinder as the fucking main event?


I just gagged. Ugh my gosh.


----------



## Kratosx23

One Winged Angel said:


> At this point, AJ-KO is the main event.


If this WWE title match goes longer than Goldberg/Lesnar at Survivor Series I'm calling bullshit.

I'm also just gagging with laughter at the stupidity of WWE putting somebody who just gave Balor a concussion against somebody who Brock gave a concussion while they said he could perform an elbow to the head safely and didn't. If Jinder gives Orton a concussion, he has every right in the world to sue Vince's balls off.


----------



## Therapy

AJ's hair looking a bit greasy tonight


----------



## safc-scotty

Jinder :lmao The Bollywood Boys :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton v. Sami - awesome, will be a classic.

Orton v. Ziggler - could be good

Orton v. Harper - Alright it's there 

but no Orton v. F*cking Mahal - LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHAT ?!?!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Thank goodness. Styles is here to wash some of the mind fuck out of my head.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Ok so let me get this straight: 

AJ Styles is #1 contender for the U.S. title, and Jinder Mahal is #1 contender for the WWE title. 

What genius came up with this?


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

One Winged Angel said:


> How the fuck are you going to sell Backlash with Orton-Jinder as the fucking main event?


Will it be the main event ?!

I don't think so.


----------



## wkc_23

AJ about to give Corbin his best match ever.


----------



## Hawkke

I just realized, everyone in the title picture for the US title and the WWE title should be flipflopped! It's like someone put the wrong line in a database or something..


----------



## frankthetank91

Why in the fuck wouldn't they have AJ win the number 1 contender to the WWE title and have Jinder win number 1 contender to US title if they wanted to push him.


----------



## BaeJLee

I can never believe Corbin's promos, he always sounds so fake.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Therapy said:


> We don't need too.. We know it's gonna be wrestlecrap worthy..


Just go all Final Deletion with it and it just might be watchable


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CHARLOTTE AND CARMELLA IN THE SAME SEGMENT homer:homer


----------



## Taroostyles

One Winged Angel said:


> At this point, AJ-KO is the main event.


Not the point. It makes the title even more worthless than it already is.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Bro I love Charlotte. She is on GOAT trajectory.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL is on a roll tonight! Hasn't been this good in several months!


----------



## Trophies

So is Becky gonna save Charlotte when she's getting beat down?


----------



## safc-scotty

Aries/Perkins should be yet another great 205 Live main event.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

BaeJLee said:


> I'm excited for The New Day. Is that weird?


Collectively, they're still among the top faces on the entire roster *and* they're still very entertaining. So no, it's not weird. :sk


----------



## Zigglerpops

I'm sensing Charlotte & Becky reuniting in the next few weeks


----------



## MajinTrunks

That whole segment was straight out of a Smackdown vs Raw video game... lol.


----------



## Uptown King

frankthetank91 said:


> Why in the fuck wouldn't they have AJ win the number 1 contender to the WWE title and have Jinder win number 1 contender to US title if they wanted to push him.


I agree.


----------



## SovereignVA

Vince really does have a boner for aggression.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Simply Flawless said:


> We still don't know what a House of Horrors match is :maury


Probably about the quality of the Chamber of Horrors, Tower of Doom, or Spin the Wheel Make the Deal matches from WCW...


----------



## BaeJLee

Zigglerpops said:


> I'm sensing Charlotte & Becky reuniting in the next few weeks


I'm so here for it. They're both my favorites :smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MajinTrunks said:


> That whole segment was straight out of a Smckdown vs Raw video game... lol.


FACTS :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Like, I would be fine if this were for a match on free TV. Fine.

But Orton vs. Jinder? For the WWE Title? On a PPV? In Chicago of all fucking towns?

WHAT!?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> For some reason, I think Jinder in a WWE Championship feud with Nakamura would be lit.


I was thinking that too. Should Jinder win, they'll play it as the foreigner who Americans despise (Jinder) versus the foreigner who Americans adore (Shinsuke). 

But I'm actually still confused how Jinder won that lol. Not in my wildest dreams did I see that happening.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Charlotte: Who the fuck are these people?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Guys.... imagine..... CM Punk showing up at the PPV in Chicago!!

I wonder if Punk would approve of what SDL is doing?

:hmmm


----------



## BaeJLee

TD Stinger said:


> Like, I would be fine if this were for a match on free TV. Fine.
> 
> But Orton vs. Jinder? For the WWE Title? On a PPV? In Chicago of all fucking towns?
> 
> WHAT!?


I hope they get the loudest CM Punk chants in history


----------



## Mordecay

Renee in leather homerhomer

I am still procesing that Jinder is n1 contender, but like a friend said, there is still like a month until the PPV, so hopefully, someone get rid of Jinder and save us from the disgrace that match would be


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I know I'm way late but Charlotte is looking better than ever. Bow down! :woolcock


----------



## Uptown King

TD Stinger said:


> Like, I would be fine if this were for a match on free TV. Fine.
> 
> But Orton vs. Jinder? For the WWE Title? On a PPV? In Chicago of all fucking towns?
> 
> WHAT!?


Jinder might be in for a WWE title run.


----------



## djpiccalo

SovereignVA said:


> Vince really does have a boner for aggression.


That might have something to do with him running a company which deals in stories where every single conflict ends in a fight.


----------



## Irrelevant

Hope Naomi wins. Rather not see the champ lose and it's too early for Charlotte to be champ again (You already know if she wins this match, she's winning next week).


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Charlotte v. Naomi the perfect combo of titties & a** :homer


----------



## wkc_23

TD Stinger said:


> Like, I would be fine if this were for a match on free TV. Fine.
> 
> But Orton vs. Jinder? For the WWE Title? On a PPV? In Chicago of all fucking towns?
> 
> WHAT!?


They gonna shit all over that match.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Naomi is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, they really want to push this Charlotte lady..


----------



## Lewdog1976

Naomi's entrance is giving me a seizure.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I think Charlotte will get screwed out the match for being a DIVA in that backstage segment.


----------



## BaeJLee

Charlotte looks so beautiful <3

Why does Naomi's hat give me Demon King Balor vibes?


----------



## -XERO-

SuicideSlushPuppie said:


> Ok so let me get this straight:
> 
> AJ Styles is #1 contender for the U.S. title, and Jinder Mahal is #1 contender for the WWE title.
> 
> What genius came up with this?


Probably Road Dogg.


----------



## The High King

that is some huge ass


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie

Jimmy Uso, you lucky bastard.


----------



## Mad Max

Jinder Mahal is going to headline a PPV. :rockwut


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Something about Naomi reminds me of RVD...


----------



## Trophies

Naomi's ass always a sight to behold.


----------



## Ace

Orton-Jinder is pre show worthy.

They can't for a second think about having it go on last fpalm


----------



## Uptown King

I can see the other divas interfering in this match to set up a fatal four way #1 contenders match.


----------



## Hawkke

Sideways TV Watching! Drink!


----------



## Therapy

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Probably Road Dogg.


^ This... It seems like a Road Dogg thing to do.. LOOK AT ME MANAGEMENT I"M BEING DIFFERENT!!


----------



## Phaedra

Yeah ... it is JBL. it's a disease so, i hope you get some treatment soon.


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> Orton-Jinder is pre show worthy.
> 
> They can't for a second have it go on last...


It amazes me how they clearly storyline wise lost faith in Bray beating Orton for the title.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

wkc_23 said:


> I know you didn't say it, but he's not even close to being as good as Hassan, if they're really doing that.


For sure. Hassan will always be my favorite failed character ever. My bias is heavy.lol.


----------



## Irrelevant

Does anyone else see that orange stuff on the mat? Is that spray tan or something?


----------



## BaeJLee

Charlotte's teeth are so white


----------



## Therapy

That stupid fucking shuffle kick combo shit from Naomi is cringe as fuck


----------



## starsfan24

Goddamn I despise those kicks so much. Like Charlotte would just stand there.


----------



## Irrelevant

Man that kick move is pure trash.


----------



## Ace

This match is really sloppy.


----------



## Nolo King

There has to be some system to become a number one contender..


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Goddamn Naomi is fucking awful. Dangerous and sloppy as fuck in the ring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Irrelevant said:


> Does anyone else see that orange stuff on the mat? Is that spray tan or something?


I've seen the mat with brown dusty smudge shiet all over it.

It's gross when men have a match and get it that dirty and then women have to get in the ring and wrestle in it.

It's super gross when women have a match and get it that dirty and then men have to get in the ring and wrestle in it.


----------



## Kabraxal

One Winged Angel said:


> This match is really sloppy.


It invovles Naomi... we're lucky no one is injured. And as i type that, she may have injured herself. Gotta love her consistency...


----------



## BaeJLee

This match is going so slow and Naomi isn't good in the ring :l


----------



## Hawkke

Jinder!

:StephenA6


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Nolo King said:


> There has to be some system to become a number one contender..


I think I know what the women do, not 100 on the men doe...


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I get secondhand embarrassment every time Naomi does that kick thing.


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't believe Jinder won :lmao I hope Orton squashes him. I love how so many people here were joking about him winning then he actually did LOL.


----------



## Therapy

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I've seen the mat with brown dusty smudge shiet all over it.
> 
> It's gross when men have a match and get it that dirty and then women have to get in the ring and wrestle in it.
> 
> It's super gross when women have a match and get it that dirty and then men have to get in the ring and wrestle in it.


I'm pretty sure bronzer is the last thing anyone cares about wrestling in. By the end of the night that ring is soaked with sweat and ass juice


----------



## Lewdog1976

Anyone think Naomi is only getting a push because of Total Divas and being hooked up with Jey Uso?


----------



## I drink and I know things

I think it's run its course and I would like Harper to get a legit singles push, but I kind of want Harper and Rowan to become a team again. This is ONLY so American Alpha have a team to feud with, but that's good enough reason for me.


----------



## starsfan24

Naomi's right shoe is giving me a seizure.


----------



## CoverD

Kabraxal said:


> It invovles Naomi... we're lucky no one is injured. And as i type that, she may have injured herself. Gotta love her consistency...


Did she injure anyone at WM33? Not being snarky, I'm legitimately curious.


----------



## Hawkke

Nolo King said:


> There has to be some system to become a number one contender..


There used to be, it was called starting out with beating a few jobbers, then a few mid-carders, then another main-eventer in a contender's match, not the champ..

You know, back when feuds had at least a modicum of a build


----------



## Kratosx23

One Winged Angel said:


> Orton-Jinder is pre show worthy.
> 
> They can't for a second have it go on last...


This is a match I can legitimately see people walking out of. Everybody says "walk out of Roman main events and you'll stop his push". The common argument is that people are not going to walk out of an event they paid money for, no matter what the main event is. This will be the match that proves or disproves that theory, unless of course they do the smart thing and main event with Owens and Styles, but that makes the WWE title look bad.

Maybe they're gonna have Charlotte main event or something, to save face for the WWE title.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Therapy said:


> I'm pretty sure bronzer is the last thing anyone cares about wrestling in. By the end of the night that ring is soaked with sweat and ass juice


The latter is what I was insinuating. 

Fugg some bronzer...that's sweat, normal blood, period blood, urine, cum and shiet combined I'm looking at.


----------



## JC00

Lewdog1976 said:


> Anyone think Naomi is only getting a push because of Total Divas and being hooked up with Jey Uso?


I'm of the opinion that she got a push because some Total Divas ad screw up where she wasn't pictured and she complained about it on twitter about not getting respect from the company.

I mean before she got injured in December she had lost twice clean to Alexa. Then the Total Divas ad screw up happened when she was out, then she came back and got the title within 2 weeks.


----------



## Ace

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is a match I can legitimately see people walking out of. Everybody says "walk out of Roman main events and you'll stop his push". The common argument is that people are not going to walk out of an event they paid money for, no matter what the main event is. This will be the match that proves or disproves that theory, unless of course they do the smart thing and main event with Owens and Styles, but that makes the WWE title look bad.
> 
> Maybe they're gonna have Charlotte main event or something, to save face for the WWE title.


 Maybe it's storyline which leads to Orton turning because AJ gets the spotlight? Either that or they're trying to get Orton over by having him beat someone people don't like.


----------



## Irrelevant

CoverD said:


> Did she injure anyone at WM33? Not being snarky, I'm legitimately curious.


No.


----------



## Irrelevant

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> The latter is what I was insinuating.
> 
> Fugg some bronzer...that's sweat, normal blood, period blood, urine, *cum* and shiet combined I'm looking at.


:lol Interesting.


----------



## Abisial

Annnnd Charlotte wins clean, fuck off.


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like Charlotte will be SDL Womens Champion in no time.


----------



## Mordecay

That match was as messy as I thought it would be


----------



## starsfan24

Alright, let's just get the belt on Charlotte.


----------



## BaeJLee

Yessss QUeeeeeennnnnnnn CHARRRRR


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

What!??!

Dumb ass booking?

Charlotte beat the champ clean.... ugh. 

I understand beating Bayley like this, but Naomi?

Lol...the SDL women's division is shiet!


----------



## Strategize

I'm surprised they worked a match that long if they're working again next week.


----------



## KOMania1

Having wrestlers beat champions to become number one contenders is so f**king stupid. This could have easily been Charlotte VS Be...wait, where is Becky!?


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I generally fear for anyone facing Naomi.


----------



## Irrelevant

Welp. Charlotte's gonna be the new champ next week.

Match wasn't bad. It had some sloppy moments but it wasn't awful.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

AJ looks like a rapist in that graphic.


----------



## Nolo King

They are giving her the shot WAY TOO SOON! She didn't even cheat to win..


----------



## Uptown King

AA/Shinning Stars feud incoming.


----------



## starsfan24

Smackdown women's champions just don't win. Booking the champions strong doesn't exist in this division.


----------



## Ace

I've actually enjoyed this show, it's flowed quite well.

I'm glad they got the number 1 contender match out of the way, the right match is main eventing.

KO probably attacks AJ after the match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good job WWE, you've made me root for AJ Styles finally  Put him in a match with Corbin is the perfect way to do that, haha.


----------



## Kabraxal

Now get the belt off that joke of a "champion".


----------



## JC00

Thought Alexa/Naomi had better chemistry (sans No Mercy) than Naomi/Charlotte did here.


and no i'm not trolling, honest opinion.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Charlotte should have faced someone else to earn that though.


----------



## Master Bate

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm more excited for Jinder/Orton than I am for Orton/Bray! :mark:


....

Me too.


----------



## Foley's Socko

No involvement from the other girls, pretty boring match


----------



## Uptown King

Irrelevant said:


> Welp. Charlotte's gonna be the new champ next week.
> 
> *Match wasn't bad. It had some sloppy moments but it wasn't awful.*




I don't see a problem with heels winning clean. Do not need to cheat all the time.


----------



## Strategize

Naomi offense is pretty hit or miss. But they had a couple nice counters in there, I'm surprised it was that long.


----------



## Uptown King

Foley's Socko said:


> No involvement from the other girls, pretty boring match


Maybe their might be involvement next week.


----------



## Zigglerpops

I don't think Charlotte wins the title, Nattie/Carmella/Tamina will cost her and beat her up


----------



## starsfan24

Match was ok, despite some awkward spots. It was ok. We'll see what they bring out next week.


----------



## wkc_23

FaceTime Heel said:


> For sure. Hassan will always be my favorite failed character ever. My bias is heavy.lol.


Yeah man. It's really unfortunate that they let him go. Could have been one of the best heels ever. Hassan had tremendous mic work.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

After Naomi drops the belt, I'd like her sent to RAW in a late trade for Alicia.


----------



## Kratosx23

One Winged Angel said:


> Maybe it's storyline which leads to Orton turning because AJ gets the spotlight? Either that or they're trying to get Orton over by having him beat someone people don't like.


Well, they do need another top heel.

The top face side is Styles, Nakamura, Orton and Cena. The top heel side is Owens and Corbin. If Orton turns, that sets the balance. I just think there's a better way to get there than having AJ main event a match over Orton and a jobber.

If the idea is to have Orton beat someone they don't like, it seems like Corbin would do the trick. I know they want to protect him, but t's not like they haven't beaten him before, and it's not a match that will get laughed out of the building. Even Mojo Rawley, I'm not saying he should ever get a push because he shouldn't, but he won the battle royale which is more than Jinder's ever gotten, and he hasn't been concussing people. Jinder.....wow. Fuck you Bryan Alvarez for going on that rant about how they're paying guys like Jinder too much money to be jobbers.


----------



## starsfan24

Goddamn Ellsworth standing there. Lmao.

Jobber entrance for the Shining Stars. Lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Carmella's "I don't give a shit" face is great :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Um... so if they don't jump Charlotte and "injure" her, what's the point of this backstage nonsense?


----------



## Trophies

I guess they're not The Shining Stars anymore.


----------



## Irrelevant

They've featured all the SD women except Becky. I wonder where she is.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, this has been the Charlotte show..


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel so bad for American Alpha. They've dropped so far since their debut, WWE has killed their popularity.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I can't believe how long Primo has been signed...


----------



## Uptown King

Lol if Primo and Epico win this match, AA will be buried.


----------



## The Power that Be

BAH GOD AMERICAN ALPHA WITH THAT LA RESISTANCE POP !


----------



## Irrelevant

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> I don't see a problem with heels winning clean. Do not need to cheat all the time.


:hmmm
I didn't say anything about that but okay. I agree although I prefer the champ not get pinned for a title opportunity.


----------



## Zigglerpops

Irrelevant said:


> They've featured all the SD women except Becky. I wonder where she is.


I reckon it's for storyline purposes, Looks like Charlotte will be getting a beatdown next week and she could reunite with Becky down the line


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Couldn't give 2 f*cks about either of these teams.


----------



## starsfan24

Primo and Epico win :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Lol The Colons won.


----------



## wkc_23

Jinder winning a match... The shining stars winning a match. What is going on here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I'd like to see Primo get a singles run, but SDL is stacked with mid-carders and SDL needs all the tag teams it can get. 

P.S.,

Wtf happened to tag teams like Edge & Christian, The Hardyz and The Dudley Boys?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

.....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..............


----------



## I drink and I know things

Jinder Mahal and the Colons...


----------



## Mox Girl

What is going on with this show? :lol First Jinder, now Primo & Epico???


----------



## Hawkke

Jinder AND Primo and Epico?

:HA:HA:HA

I can't stop!


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow The Colons/Shining Stars winning. SD is hilarious.
"The land of opportunity," indeed :lmao


----------



## Uptown King

I guess the Colons will get a push on SDL now.


----------



## Foley's Socko

The Land of Jobbertunity delivers again


----------



## Nolo King

Damn, Smackdown is doing an excellent job pushing the new talents.. I have a soft spot for the Shining Stars. They are victims of shitty booking..


----------



## starsfan24

I'm betting Dillinger.


----------



## SovereignVA

So Jinder Mahal, Primo & Epico all have wins tonight.

This land of opportunity thing is going a little too far.


----------



## Mox Girl

I did not need to see Kevin Owens' face that close up tbh :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

> Look strong by Pearl Harboring Jordan and damn-near killing Gable with a sick powerbomb / Backstabber combo
> Get a jobber entrance
> Actually beat AA

:mase

Hopefully this doesn't continue though, since P&E are charisma vacuums and couldn't even lace AA's boots.


----------



## Uptown King

I'm going to guess that Kane if he is still on SDL will accept KO's challenge. Be awesome if it is Naklamura.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This show is the shits.

:deandre


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Rusev is a lucky man lol!


----------



## Phaedra

So, money on Tye or spoiler debut. won't name.


----------



## starsfan24

Lana :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Too bad Titus O'Neil isn't on SDL with the Titus Brand.

I hope "TTB" becomes something on RAW. 

Titus as a manager with a stable of guys/girls could be kool.


----------



## Trophies

I hope Lana's wrestling is as good as her vignettes.


----------



## Irrelevant

So what are they doing this whole Emma situation again with Lana now where they show all these vignettes but delay her debut until 17 weeks later?


----------



## Uptown King

Atleast SDL is willing to push talent.


----------



## Nolo King

Not sure why they are ruining Lana's character with this sleazy gimmick..


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm interested in Lana on her own to see what she can do.


----------



## KOMania1

Smackdown Live is now Bizzaro World Live. 
Fucking hell.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Phaedra said:


> So, money on Tye or spoiler debut. won't name.


ITAMI? 
Kassius Ohno?


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Just realized that the WWE split 3MB just to glow them up separately.


----------



## frankthetank91

Was away from the TV, did I read that the Shining fuckin Stars just beat AA?! On the same night Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for the WWE title? Is James Ellsworth about to beat Kevin Owens for the US title, fuck is going on back there


----------



## Phaedra

ShowStopper said:


> This show is the shits.
> 
> :deandre


They're having to start from square one again. They have good resources, that six pack was fucked up, Jinder in the main event is fucked up but I think it's fish or cut bait for him, so just going to have to grin and bear it. (methinks he's got Rusev's spot) The shining stars as the colon's gives me hope for carlito and a faction. I love me a faction. and them, it gives me hope for them. 

Just got to give it time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

So basically, being Smackdown Tag Team Champions now mean half of the episodes you're not allowed to appear. Happened with Alpha whilst they were champs, now the same thing with Usos.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

SovereignVA said:


> So Jinder Mahal, Primo & Epico all have wins tonight.
> 
> This land of opportunity charity thing is going a little too far in full effect, MAGGLE!


FTFY. 8*D


----------



## Uptown King

Cool, Battleground coming to my home city of Philadelphia.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Uptown King said:


> Maybe their might be involvement next week.


Probably is, but stretching it out left the match a sleeper


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Trophies said:


> I hope Lana's wrestling is as good as her vignettes.


Last time she wrestled, she looked like a barefoot trailer trash thot.

She's still da shiet doe.


----------



## -XERO-

frankthetank91 said:


> Was away from the TV, did I read that the Shining fuckin Stars just beat AA?! On the same night Jinder Mahal is the number 1 contender for the WWE title? *Is James Ellsworth about to beat Kevin Owens for the US title*, fuck is going on back there












*I BLAME ROAD DOGG!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Phaedra said:


> They're having to start from square one again. They have good resources, that six pack was fucked up, Jinder in the main event is fucked up but I think it's fish or cut bait for him, so just going to have to grin and bear it. (methinks he's got Rusev's spot) The shining stars as the colon's gives me hope for carlito and a faction. I love me a faction. and them, it gives me hope for them.
> 
> Just got to give it time.


Raw was better than this shit. Starting over doesn't mean having losers win matches. If this was Raw, we'd destroy it.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think Dillinger will have to be #10 in the Rumble every year from now lol :lol


----------



## starsfan24

Ok Owens picture on the floor is weird.


----------



## Jay Valero

Shining Stars are tremendous!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Here comes the G.O.A.T with an asterisk, until he beats Ambrose clean.


----------



## wkc_23

KO's graphic :lol


----------



## Uptown King

I think KO could do a good job with his face of America gimmick now.


----------



## Nolo King

I like Tye, but he needs to be more than just the 10 guy...


----------



## starsfan24

Oh. It's just a jobber. Lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

I like how KO's render has him in a suit.


----------



## Phaedra

wait, he's getting a fucking jobber .... face palm.


----------



## Uptown King

Gary Candy lol.


----------



## wkc_23

Gary Gandy?.. Fuck kinda name is that :ti


----------



## Abisial

Too much cheap foreign heel heat on this show for me.


----------



## JC00

So uh no Becky tonight? Would be 3 weeks she's basically been absent from SD... But i'm sure the Beckbeards will still blame Alexa...


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL good one from the jobber guy saying his town, then getting a chant :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Open challenge....jobber...ok


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

LOL... Gary has a Jim Neidhart vibe going on!


----------



## Irrelevant

wkc_23 said:


> Gary Gandy?.. Fuck kinda name is that :ti


The GOAT name :mark :mark :mark James Ellsworth who?


----------



## Uptown King

KO looks like he is losing some weight too.


----------



## Jay Valero

KO bringing some prestige back to the US Championship.


----------



## starsfan24

RIP my man Gary.


----------



## Master Bate

wow heels getting actual heel heat tonight, what a surprise.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Wow, I'm surprised Kevin Owens went over in that one. That makes one jobber who didnt win this week


----------



## wkc_23

KO on commentary :mark:


----------



## wwetna1

Jay Valero said:


> Shining Stars are tremendous!


I actually want to see them on Talking Smack. We rarely get to see Primo and Epico just talk and be themselves


----------



## Trophies

I just want to hear "Shut up, Byron!".


----------



## Mox Girl

JBL is so dumb, KO insulted the commentators then JBL immediately kissed his ass LOL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

KO picking on Byron still.

Best part of SDL!


----------



## Headliner

What are they doing to Owens.:no:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Oh wow, teenage Owens time traveled to the present and was awarded the U.S. Title from his adult self.


----------



## starsfan24

At least we're getting KO on commentary.


----------



## Lewdog1976

The shining Stars are no longer the Shining Stars... they were announced as the Colons.


----------



## SovereignVA

Byron and Owens on commentary should be good.


----------



## frankthetank91

Gary Candy should have won to match the theme of the show


----------



## scshaastin

Hope AJ can carry Boring Corbin


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i could listen to Owens insult and bully announcers all night long.


----------



## safc-scotty

I don't actually mind the anti US/foreign heel route for someone who is limited and needs somethings easy to play off (Like Mahal), but Owens is streets above that shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Anyone else want to see Saxton lose it and beat the shiet out of a heel? 

1. JBL
2. JBL
3. KO


----------



## Uptown King

Headliner said:


> What are they doing to Owens.:no:


What is wrong with his current booking?


----------



## Mordecay

The Colons won, Jinder won, totally expecing Corbin beating AJ


----------



## Uptown King

SovereignVA said:


> Byron and Owens on commentary should be good.


Owens alone will make it gold.


----------



## Headliner

Uptown King said:


> What is wrong with his current booking?


I think he's good enough that he doesn't need this "USA-Canada" gimmick for heat. Plus the gimmick itself is played out.


----------



## Mox Girl

God I hope they don't hot potato the Women's Championship :no: Charlotte's already been involved in too much of that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Woof. So happy Rollins didn't get drafted to SD. Thank goodness.


----------



## Phaedra

You know, I might start calling him teddy joy stick lol. 

i hate him.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Uptown King

Mordecay said:


> The Colons won, Jinder won, *totally expecing Corbin beating AJ*


*

*

I can see AJ winning by DQ with KO attacking him. If Corbin does win its due to a KO interference, which wouldn't hurt AJ at all.


----------



## starsfan24

Man I'm so happy AJ didn't go to Raw.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

While I hate that roid monkey Mahal having the Bollywood Boys interfere was brilliant. Hopefully they become his lackeys. I see great heel potential in them.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!
:dance
:mark: x infinity


----------



## Master Bate

I wonder if Jinder and Kevin Owen's new gimmick as well as Rusev being on the roster is leading to some kind of Foreign heel faction.. Interesting.


----------



## Nolo King

This show is giving me mixed messages. Not sure to watch 205 Live or Team Ninja..


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol my god how fucking dumb, Charlotte beats Naomi tonight to earn a shot against her next week lol, does no one in that company not realize how fucking dumb that is? Yeah lets not have the two top contenders fighting for the title shot, lets have the champion be pinned to setup the title match to happen the very next week so we get to see the match 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## Uptown King

ShowStopper said:


> Woof. So happy Rollins didn't get drafted to SD. Thank goodness.


Why not? He could of faced Orton for the WC instead of Mahal or atleast gone after the U.S. title.


----------



## Jay Valero

Uptown King said:


> What is wrong with his current booking?


Nothing. People just want to whinge just like they did last night at the tremendous collapsing ring spot.


----------



## wkc_23

Please make fun of Bryon, KO. You're the best at that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Headliner said:


> What are they doing to Owens.:no:


That's not Kevin Owens, bruh. That's Teen Owens, as evident by his baby face, his teenage angst toward a country infinitely better than his own, as well as his speaking of French in order to hook up with the hot chicks he hates, yet wants to fuck so bad.

:yoshi


----------



## Nicky Midss

JBL is trash.


----------



## Mox Girl

KO: Thank god you're here John.

LOL you're about the only one who's glad :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

That blue attire is AJ's best attire since coming to WWE imo, his black and white one was also really good at EC.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

How far they've come...


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Lol my god how fucking dumb, Charlotte beats Naomi tonight to earn a shot against her next week lol, does no one in that company not realize how fucking dumb that is? Yeah lets not have the two top contenders fighting for the title shot, lets have the champion be pinned to setup the title match to happen the very next week so we get to see the match 2 weeks in a row.


They should of done a womens #1 contenders match up like they did for the WC. I believe that title holders should not be in one on one action if the title isn't on the line. Have them in tab team or multi tag team matches.


----------



## Phaedra

How do any of the podcasters even begin to talk about this smackdown lol. I'm for sure going to watch the fightful podcast, i need to hear Anna Bauert tear this. awesome podcast btw.

I'm going to try and give it a chance but i'm not enjoying this.


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> How far they've come...


Slater still isn't doing anything and Drew has not done anything big yet on the main roster as he isn't on it yet.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I guess Charlotte is gonna dominate Smackdown too? I wonder if they will hot potato the Smackdown Women's Title now?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SAMCRO said:


> Lol my god how fucking dumb, Charlotte beats Naomi tonight to earn a shot against her next week lol, does no one in that company not realize how fucking dumb that is? Yeah lets not have the two top contenders fighting for the title shot, lets have the champion be pinned to setup the title match to happen the very next week so we get to see the match 2 weeks in a row.


Maybe the salty quartet will cost Charlotte her championship match against Naomi?


----------



## Uptown King

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> That's not Kevin Owens, bruh. That's Teen Owens, as evident by his baby face, his teenage angst toward a country infinitely better than his own, as well as his speaking of French in order to hook up with the hot chicks he hates, yet wants to fuck so bad.
> 
> :yoshi


:hmmm Say what?


----------



## Jay Valero

Uptown King said:


> *Slater still isn't doing anything* and Drew has not done anything big yet on the main roster as he isn't on it yet.


Slater bought himself an above-ground pool, baybay!


----------



## Strategize

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I guess Charlotte is gonna dominate Smackdown too? I wonder if they will hot potato the Smackdown Women's Title now?


If Charlotte wins the title week then Alexa is 100% winning at Payback.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm sick of the "new face of America" thing already, mainly cos JBL has said it what feels like 50 times.


----------



## SAMCRO

Only in this retarded fucking company do you have to defeat the champion to earn a title shot, yeah because the title match is so much better and people look forward to it so much more if we've already seen it the week before, fucking idiots.

"Oh but this time the title is on the line! and shes already proven she can beat her so its so much more exciting!" thats how these retards see it as.


----------



## Lewdog1976

Charlotte will be a 16 time women's Champ by the end of this year.


----------



## Uptown King

*


WWEDivaGirl96 said:



I guess Charlotte is gonna dominate Smackdown too?

Click to expand...

*


WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder if they will hot potato the Smackdown Women's Title now?


They could have her win it next week and hold onto the belt until dropping it this summer or next fall. If Asuka comes up to the main roster in the summer she could join SDL and win the belt off Charlotte in the fall, or Becky gets booked right and win the title this summer off Charlotte.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> Slater still isn't doing anything and Drew has not done anything big yet on the main roster as he isn't on it yet.


Slater had an OK lil run in 2016 and will probably be in the RAW tag title contention.

It's coming for Drew. He'll be an NXT star and then main event on SDL, more than likely.


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Slater had an OK lil run in 2016 and will probably be in the RAW tag title contention.
> 
> It's coming for Drew. He'll be an NXT star and then main event on SDL, more than likely.


We will just have to see.


----------



## Mox Girl

Has this match made people fall asleep or something? Not much talk :lol


----------



## wkc_23

What a beautiful deep 6.


----------



## Nolo King

That timer lets me know we are about to see the end of an otherwise epic show..


----------



## wkc_23

That fans face :HA


----------



## SAMCRO

:lmao 

JBL- Bet you thought you got rid of Byron when you left Raw

KO- I sure did, then he showed up...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That guys face :lmao:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF was that guys face just now?!?!

His face just made THE LIST!

And a gif!

And a meme!


----------



## Lewdog1976

Oh... a horrible ending for a horrible show. How fitting.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Hey A.J., you've had lower back problems in the past, right? Here, take this chokeslam backbreaker. >

Still not totally sold on Corbin, but I'm slowly warming up to him. I just wish he'd pull a Sandow and get his hairline fixed already.



Uptown King said:


> :hmmm Say what?


Owens shaved since moving to SD and thus looks 15+ years younger.


----------



## Uptown King

AJ wins by count out. Good protection for Baron as Corbin doesn't take the pin.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

At least AJ Styles won lol!


----------



## Headliner

Ok ending I guess. Need a gif of that guy freaking out.


----------



## Uptown King

Figured KO would attack AJ.


----------



## Phaedra

night guys. shoulda been better. till next week ...


----------



## Hawkke

I don't think I've laughed so much watching an episode of Smackdown in my whole existence on this mud ball!

Jinder!

:HA


----------



## wkc_23

"Face of america"


----------



## Foley's Socko

Welp that was a snorefest, lets see if 205 live can show them how its done


----------



## Steve Black Man

So AJ Styles is the number one contender for the US Title, and Jinder Mahal is number one contender for the WWE Title?

Ok then...


----------



## Mox Girl

I think Raw easily won the best show this week, no competition lol.

The end was so lame, KO was out of breath after getting knocked out of his chair, he didn't even do anything lol. Not even an attack?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Uptown King said:


> *
> 
> They could have her win it next week and hold onto the belt until dropping it this summer or next fall. If Asuka comes up to the main roster in the summer she could join SDL and win the belt off Charlotte in the fall, or Becky gets booked right and win the title this summer off Charlotte.*


*

That sounds like it could be interesting, hopefully the writers will think the same way lol!*


----------



## Nolo King

I can see why people are hurt by the show, but I'm very happy with this Smackdown as they truly are pushing new folks such as Jinder and the Shining Stars.

It's not that these men are useless, they were victims of useless booking. So far, Jinder has shown a great amount of intensity in and out of the ring. I'd be happy if he didn't have the typical xenophobia gimmick, but he makes the most of it. Who should have won? Sami? I don't know, as much as I like him, he is void of a personality.

Smackdown is doing an excellent job by taking chances on people. Maybe it's because I hated last weeks show being all about talking and segments, but I was very happy with this show.

There were a few hiccups along the way, but it was a fun watch. 8/10


----------



## Jay Valero

Nicely done spot with AJ and KO there.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

wkc_23 said:


> "Face of america"


I like to call this art piece "Wen u nut but she STILL givin u dat good succ". Truly a masterful work. :quite


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Strategize said:


> If Charlotte wins the title week then Alexa is 100% winning at Payback.


I guess we will have to wait and see. They seem like they are going to push Alexa and Charlotte though, so you are probably right.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wow they really jumped the gun with Mahal didn't they? Yeah don't slowly build his credibility back up with squash matches, a few feuds, he was losing to Mojo last week now this week lets have him be the number 1 contender for the WWE title. Yeah that makes sense right? Don't wait until he's got some credibility back just hot shot him right to the WWE title and have Orton beat him and he's already failed and his momentum is gone.

I swear this company is so god damn ass backwards.


----------



## 307858

Charlie Horse is so ugly. I hope Natalya and Carmella beat the ugly out of her.

AJ-Corbin was great

Love Jinder channeling Hassan!


----------



## Mutant God

Between now and Backlash I can see Mahal "beating" Zayn and Harper in singles matches to help build him cred and maybe recruit new members to help him out.


----------



## Rave Bunny

AJ "GOAT" Styles can literally sell TNA tickets to Vince McMahon, seriously. He sold the hell out of that match with Baron Corbin, which actually looked pretty painful to watch (that "Deep Six" though). :uhoh I can't wait for Styles' US Title run soon! :cozy

And, I'll leave this here...










:aj3 :beckywhat


----------



## Dolorian

Jinder Veins won the match and now will get a shot at the WWE title and possibly main event the SD PPV...what timeline is this again? :lmao


----------



## Catsaregreat

Good for Jinder, he got juiced the fuck up and hit the gym because he knew thats what Vince would want. He played the game well, if only there was a Mcmahon left for him to marry.


----------



## Dolorian

Jinder vs Orton will be the true House of Horrors Match.


----------



## Ja AG

Naomi haters are literally racist judging by these comments lol. You people can stay mad. Seethe 

How did AJ make a Corbin match entertaining? AJ can carry anyone


----------



## Ace

I really enjoyed the hell out of that AJ-Corbin match. Completely different to what we usually see in the WWE.

Hope they meet up at PPV again and are given 20 minutes to finish it off.


----------



## JC00

So Becky is pretty much buried


March 21st- Laid out
March 28th- Pinned by Carmella in a tag match
April 4th- Didn't appear
April 11th- Appeared only during the Charlotte/Tamina segment
April 18th- Didn't appear


----------



## domotime2

smackdown has officially jumped the shark.... it's over. The glory days/remergence of smackdown has come crashing down today. SOOOOOOOOOO many problems

1) No fucking definition of these men's singles belts. The US title featuring AJ, Owens, Zayn, Corbin. the WWE fucking title has ROWAN! JINDER! ZIGGLER! MOJO!?!!? are you kidding me. And then you have Jinder fucking Mahal getting a #1 title shot? I love shockers, I love surprises, but this is absolute fucking nonsense. This is WORSE than Ellsworth. Why not have Jinder win the #1 US title match? or have him win Mitb...or have him pick up a few wins somewhere before this? I hate this so much. It might be entertaining but god damn as a wrestling fan you hae to hate this. 

2) Doing the shake-up before backlash....what the fuck. This stuff with Jericho and Bray and stuff is retarded. So the house of horrors match isn't for the belt? Why have the belt involved in this storyline in the first place? OR why not do the shake-up AFTER backlash....or something. OH!!! and Then orton comes face to face with jinder in the ring and starts cutting a promo on someone else as Jindr just stares at him. hahaha i've never seen that in my entire life.

3) the women's division is not full enough to make me care for a year. Becky vs Carmella please and then ill ignore the rest

4) tag division should be written off completely

5) no mauro 

it's over


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Has this match made people fall asleep or something? Not much talk :lol


 Just me, but I usually stop posting and pay full attention when an AJ match is on.


----------



## ibbpe

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Okay...What the fuck is up with these #1 contenders matches where the challenger fights the CHAMPION to have a title shot to fight the CHAMPION again? Like that makes no sense. Shouldn't Charloette be fighting the other girls who AREN'T champion? Kinda like how they did on Raw Yesterday? Like I don't get it.


Yeah, non-title matches are stupid. Every time a champion is in a singles match, the belt should be on the line.


----------



## Nolo King

Holy crap, they should have given these guys this kinda mic time a long time ago..

Somebody feed those boys!


----------



## JC00

That was not a good showing by Charlotte on Talking Smack...


----------



## Fartmonkey88

Are they punting on backlash. No way does the guy who threw water on Gronk and didn't win the ATGBR win the belt off Randy. Aj and KO are probably 2 or 3 PpV for the U.S. belt.
Cena is a lock for Shinkski at summer slam.
Eric and Luke either tag gold or fued against each other 
Corbin and Orton at summer slam


----------



## LegendKilla15

SMACKDOWN WAS PRETTY DECENT. DRAGGED A LOT THO


----------



## BEE

This whole superstar shakeup is a mess TBH. The WWE title scene is clusterfuck and Jinder of all fucking people is now #1 contender. Why can't you just decide on the #1 contender AFTER Payback? Same goes for the US championship - why not AFTER? SDL tonight felt like it was thrown together in 20 minutes without any careful planning whatsoever. 

A few things I've noticed based on what I've seen (or didn't fast forward): 

- Charlotte looks happy to be in SDL. She's not a face, so either she's REALLY happy to be off RAW or they're trying to head for a turn for her to be a face. She seems more loose on the mic as well. 
- No Nakamura appearance? Boo
- AJ looks very vanilla face here tonight. His promo delivery and 'tone' has changed or its just me.
- KO looks..less intimidating? Looks like a kid now LOL. 
- So Jinder wins the #1 contenders (god whoever approved this decision must be hella high) and Orton comes out and stands in front of Jinder and they do a Orton vs Wyatt promo? WTFFFFFFFFFF. 

SDL took the L. Losing Miz has been devastating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Not impressed with AJ's promo tonight. His delivery was rather off and the content was pretty bad, too. Also looks like he is in the mid-card for awhile.


----------



## Alright_Mate

I wonder how many viewers they lost after Jinder won the Six Pack Challenge.

This show is a troll, SD in recent weeks has officially become the B show.


----------



## Cursedtoy

This Smackdown was fucking awful. It had the exact same feel that Smackdown had before the brand split. "Hey, we're the B show; none of this is canon, all our decent writers have been pillaged by Raw. Seriously, we're not trying to matter, don't pay attention to us." 
Who the fuck wrote this trash fire? They need to be fired ASAP. Worst Smackdown since early 2016, easily.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Needless to say... The reaction inside the arena after Jinder's W was just as shellshocking as it came across on TV. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

ShowStopper said:


> Not impressed with AJ's promo tonight. His delivery was rather off and the content was pretty bad, too.


Agreed.


----------



## chronoxiong

Smackdown is the land of opportunity. Where new younger guys get their chances to shine and main event. I guess it's Jinder Mahal's turn now. Shocked he won that Six-Pack Challenge as I never saw it coming. This is probably his reward for doing that stunt with Gronk. And of course, for having da look currently. Dem veins just keeps popping out. Fricken weird how Orton comes out to confront him after and then just carries on about Wyatt. This is what is weird about the Superstar Shakeup. 

I guess Charlotte is the main focus of the Smackdown Women's division with Nikki vanishing. Figured she was going to defeat Naomi to earn a Title shot. Where was Becky Lynch in all this? I thought AJ Styles' backstage promo felt awkward. Maybe it's because he's all of a sudden a face. I got used to his heel promos. But his match against Corbin was decent. The finish made sense to protect Corbin.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I drink and I know things said:


> Jinder Mahal is number 1 contender for the WWE title, the Bucks are down to the Raptors, I have no beer in my fridge, and I have diarrhea...


That's disgusting....no beer? :crying:


----------



## ElTerrible

Jinder Mahal won. Good on me turning it off after the opening segment.


----------



## DoubtGin

that heat on Jinder :mark:


----------



## ellthom

Smackdown was just awful tonight, wow Even AJ Styles couldn't save it... What the hell happened? I been sticking my neck out for Smackdown over the last 9 months, but my god the last three weeks Raw has been knocking it out the park.

Maybe Raw wasnt as god as the last three weeks but compared to this weeks Smackdown it was still an improvement.


----------



## Deoxys

I am not a fan of Kevin Owens, but he is so much better than another tired anti America gimmick.

Not sure what to think of Mahal, I am not loving it, but the inclusion of the Bollywood Boys is kind of interesting. I wanna see how this goes before judging it properly, but it sure is a strange decision.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Jinder Mahal :lol oh well I guess they need someone to feed to Orton so he doesn't lose his title right away


----------



## Mugging of Cena

You know after I slept on it, I'm not even mad about Jinder. As long as he can keep his heat up, hopefully with the help of the Bollywood Boys, I'm down to see where they go with this. 

Other than the Styles / Corbin match, which had a pretty dumb ending anyway, this show was pretty boring. Felt like pre-split Smackdown. I forgot how bad WWE can be after Mania.


----------



## TripleG

So out of nowhere, Jinder Mahal is the number one contender. 

You know with Money in the Bank and pushes like JBL and Sheamus, I feel like WWE (or maybe just Vince, who knows?) feel like they can literally put the belt on anybody or give anybody they want a title shot and it won't matter. 

Mahal has been a lowcard jobber and instead of taking the time to build him up, they just flip it on a dime and go "Oh hey! He matters now". 

Sometimes it works out (I actually liked JBL's reign as champ) but for God's sake, would it kill you to build these guys up first? When I saw the six guys coming out for the contenders match, I was like "How the fuck are these guys even close to being top contenders?". Sami was the only one that even kind of makes sense, and even he is a stretch. 

Oh and right now we have Kevin Owens getting heat for not being American and Jinder Mahal getting heat for not being White. What year is this? Seriously, why are we still doing these types of characters in 2017? It feels so forced and hammy that I can't take it seriously. "I am not from here and have an accent. Boo me!".


----------



## Jay55

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jinder stiffs both top guys of the company and gets a title push as a reward :LOL
> 
> All of the shoot interviews were right. Vince does love it when you put your balls on the table and challenge the status quo.*


Time for Sasha to break Alexa's nose again. :wink2:

I can't for the life of me understand what WWE sees in Jinder. That said, I'm willing to give this a chance. It would be very very hard for this match to be worse than the Orton/Wyatt Mania disaster, and It's someone new being elevated to the title picture. I've heard that we'll never know how good guys like Jinder might be unless they get the same opportunities as the top guys, and this match will put that theory to the test for sure. However Orton probably isn't the best person for Jinder to face if he's looking to have a statement match. Orton is notoriously inconsistent and complacent Orton won't do Jinder any favors. Jinder better hope Orton is motivated for this match.


----------



## ElTerrible

What are the Bollywood Boys? 

Let me guess it turns out the Shining Stars Puerto Rico vacation scam was an even bigger scam than anticipated and they are really Indian?


----------



## Deoxys

ElTerrible said:


> What are the Bollywood Boys?
> 
> Let me guess it turns out the Shining Stars Puerto Rico vacation scam was an even bigger scam than anticipated and they are really Indian?


They were in the Cruiserweight Classic, but they sucked and they were eliminated in the first round. Then they were on the first episode of 205 Live, but they sucked and we didn't see them again after that... and now they are on Smackdown.


----------



## Mango13

Didn't watch the show live and recorded it and fast forwarded through most of it, Can't believe Jinder won the Six Pack challenge just lmfao, also RIP Sami Zayn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a shit-show. Talk about the short end of the stick.


----------



## Stellar

SDL was a mess.

A 6 Pack full of losers (guys that haven't won anything or much of anything in months) and Jinder wins with the help of 2 guys that weren't good enough for 205 Live. So Orton will go from facing Bray Wyatt (which is stale) to Jinder Mahal. Way to go WWE. Meanwhile, it feels like the US Championship is more prestigious right now with Owens, AJ Styles and Corbin. Then to top it off, Orton speaks to Bray while Jinder is still in the ring. 

Primo and Epico beating American Alpha.. UGH. I am all for Primo and Epico getting another chance but build them up before they beat the recent former Champions right after the Colons get moved to SDL. The audience are not fools.

Charlottes really in a league of her own on SDL. Naomis finisher is dumb and it made her look dumb when Charlotte avoided. Thank goodness Charlotte did avoid it.

Kevin Owens, I like "the face of America" thing. Styles vs. Corbin was good too.


----------



## bhamilton

Therapy said:


> "This is awesome"
> 
> Stupid casuals.. No it's not.. It's just an average shit match..


Exactly? I was in attendance and when this chant broke out I just shook my head.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Jinders going for the title, when just sunday i watched him and titus oneil get squashed by big show in a handicap match


----------

